# Where does the 1.6x more expensive R24 shine over the Profitec 800



## Sean ASA (Sep 15, 2020)

In the UK the Profitec 800 costs GBP2250 the Londinium R24 GBP3600. Chassis, Head build quality comparable. P800 lets you PI for different times but at one pressure, R24 allows PI and other flexibility. The shots I see from the R24 look amazing, but I'm also aware that the users of such machines are usually Skilled amateurs. There's less footage of P800 shots. The larger group head, PI and Spring of the 800 to my logic are going to be a nice step up from a pump driven e61. For what coffee roast types would the R24 provide a nice step up over the P800 (i.e. noticeable but relatively minor) and for what Roast types or circumstances would it provide a Night and Day difference, (N&D being enough to give me amnesia over the cost difference and relative to coffee rather then grand scheme of life)

The R24 is the same price as the LMLM in the UK so I'm not saying the R24 is over priced, more that the P800 appears a bit of a bargain for what you get.


----------



## mikas (Dec 19, 2017)

I also pondered between the P800 and the Londinium, two years ago (not the same model as todays'), and couldn't find a reason that would justify, in practice, buying the Londinium R over the Profitec. I would go P800 with no doubts whatsoever.

Eventually went for the ECM Synchronika, as i also got over the lever thing and how unpractical, and messy, all the brewing process is. Now, with the flow control, it can pretty much do everything.


----------



## eltakeiteasy (Sep 30, 2020)

All I can say is this is my first lever and I decided to go with the LR24 after long discussions with both owners. Here's a quick video for your reference on how easy it is to pull a great shot on the LR24 this is one of my first 5 shots on the machine. My shots now look even better as that one had too much channeling IMO as I was using the wrong size tamper for the IMS basket.


----------



## Sean ASA (Sep 15, 2020)

Since asking my newbie lever question, which probably rolled eye's, I've read alot about the differences and what they mean in the cup. I stumbled across your above YT video and you're done a wonderful job. (how ones meant to concentrate on the expresso with a Milgauss 6541 in the shot I'm not sure, but I did so that's a measure of the expresso machine). And great to see steaming and milk drinks along side the shot for a more complete view of the machines capabilities. I've great water flow and pressure in my kitchen so now researching the 1 Compressa, I actually like the idea of the simpler machine if it can manage the exact same results. Albeit without the speed of change afforded by the App. But if I move I might not get the same water flow/pressure next time, so a big lean towards the 24. I'm giving myself October to research as only began a week or so ago, when i knew nothing of the past ten years of machines, grinders etc.


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

mikas said:


> Eventually went for the ECM Synchronika, as i also got over the lever thing and how unpractical, and messy, all the brewing process is. Now, with the flow control, it can pretty much do everything.


 Its funny you say that because thats one of the reasons I love my lever. I have to re-grease the bore every so often and eventually I will have to replace the piston seals but beyond that its the easiest machine to use. I had an E61 before this and there was far more crap behind the screen, I had to backflush with cleaner etc regularly.

With a lever like the LR you literally just pull a shot, move the cup out of the way at the right weight of espresso and either let it go into the drip tray or into another container. Wait another 20s for the lever to finish, knock out the dry (always) puck, run a little water through the group and you are done.


----------



## mikas (Dec 19, 2017)

mctrials23 said:


> With a lever like the LR you literally just pull a shot, move the cup out of the way at the right weight of espresso and either let it go into the drip tray or into another container. Wait another 20s for the lever to finish, knock out the dry (always) puck, run a little water through the group and you are done.


 Suuuuure it is... Especially pulling a double shot, for two, or multiple shots for guests. It's so, so easy, and not messy at all, moving the cups around and let it drip over your scale and to another cup, etc...

But, really, i do get the lever thing.

And, getting back on topic, i would still go Profitec and would also be able to get a good grinder with the money i saved.


----------



## lucasd (Feb 24, 2015)

not much difference to E61, there you should also flush beetwen shots...

And in case of wet puck, the cleaning takes longer than waiting for dry in lever (you can also make it wet by taking it out without waiting).


----------

